# Greetings from a closet



## RSM (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello!

Yes, you’ve read it right... from a closet

I’m just an ordinary music hobbyist/composer from Finland.

I started doing some music related stuff back in the late nineties with different trackers. After a ”short” 15 year hiatus, I’m back and trying to learn the modern tools that are available.

Doing all my music stuff in a rather small 2 square meter (m2) ”studio” which is our familys old closet, literally.

I mostly enjoy metal and soundtrack/trailer typish music. I also have ”sweet spot” for emotional and gaming music.

I’ve been reading these forums for a quite while and learnt already a lot. Finally decided to register. You know us, the shy Finns.

Have a nice day!

Br,
Riku


----------



## Geomir (Feb 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Riku!

A closet turn to studio? Well, that's perfectly fine! Just keep it warm, because I can safely guess that there are many cold nights in Finland!

I love Finnish metal music. Many of my favorite metal bands are Finnish! You know how to compose music for sure! I have watched live Korpiklaani, Sentenced and Amorphis in the past. Sadly I missed Nightwish twice. Moonsorrow and Swallow the Sun are among my favorite bands for many years now!

And I could name more and more bands... The list is really big!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 23, 2020)

Need pics


----------



## Henu (Feb 23, 2020)

Hevisaurus sanoo räyh!


----------



## RSM (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi Geomir,

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Yes, I agree that Finland is very known of the metal that is done over here. Also want to give some credit to our neighbors to the west. There's also some very stellar metal groups. I've been following Nightwish since late 90's and I believe there's some or even lot of influences on my stuff from that group.

One of my recent favorites has actually a Greek singer. One can't be loving the cheese and groove that Beast in Black brings on the table


----------



## RSM (Feb 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Need pics



Of my closet "studio"?


----------



## JohnG (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes, of course!

Also, welcome.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 23, 2020)

RSM said:


> Of my closet "studio"?



yep


----------



## RSM (Feb 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> yep



Oh, it's a mess and work in progress but here we go. Let's see if I can attach few pics.

Btw, those round things on the wall and shelves got nothing to do with the sound treatment. Those are related to my another beloved hobby called disc golf.


----------



## artomatic (Feb 23, 2020)

Way to go!! As long as you can produce music. Good thing you're not claustrophobic!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 23, 2020)

RSM said:


> Oh, it's a mess and work in progress but here we go. Let's see if I can attach few pics.
> 
> Btw, those round things on the wall and shelves got nothing to do with the sound treatment. Those are related to my another beloved hobby called disc golf.



Cool


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 23, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 23, 2020)

Welcome, Riku! Some good headphones and Sonarworks may be in order.

My music room is not a lot bigger (10 foot by 11 foot) and it's stuffed with so many bass traps, it feels like a closet...


----------



## Geomir (Feb 23, 2020)

RSM said:


> Hi Geomir,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> ...


You're right, your neighbors to the west know their trade very well, Sweden and Norway have so many amazing Gothic, Black and Death Metal bands! Count them also among my favorites!

Hey nice closet you have there, you really transformed it into a real home studio! I hope it will help you inspire some nice melancholic symphonic music with fantasy / folk influences, in the style of old Nightwish!


----------

